# subox mini dry hits and leaking no matter what



## bjorncoetsee (2/7/15)

I bought a subox mini kit, first I wicked it like the older subtank min with the wick just touching the deck,the juice holes was open, and it leaked immediately. So I watched youtube videos on how to wick it correctly, and I've tried about 6 times,just like the video on kangertech facebook page and like others on youtube, the juices holes seal, I tried sealing it tight, dry hits, tried sealing it just so the holes is covered, dry hits. And if I let it stand for an hour and I want to vape,it gurgles, if it lays on its side, it leaks at the airflow.
Im using a 0.5 ohm parallel 28g coil.
Only way im not getting a dry hit is when I vape belowe 20 watts.
Im using a 50-50 juice
Ive seen people vaping at 40 watts with this exact setup except they not using parallels but norm 24 or 22 g kanthal. And not getting dry hits. 

Could it be the parallel coil? Could the 0.5 parallel 28g coil be different from say a normal 24g 0.5ohm coil? 
Maybe it heats up faster? If I go anything above 20 watts,i get dry hits immediately. 

Here is my latest wicking setup:


----------



## Dubz (2/7/15)

What ID coil are you building? Maybe try a 3mm ID coil which will allow you to have more cotton in your coil and RBA which should help with the leaking and dry hits. From your pic you just have too little wick in your RBA.


----------



## Riaz (2/7/15)

Maybe this will help


----------



## deepest (2/7/15)

I see you are running a contact coil are you sure you are not getting a hotspot that is burning the juice ? I see on the coil there is a dark spot like there is juice burning on the coil.


----------

